# Never Say Never Girls natural conception aged 47



## Alexp

Just to give you girls some hope a quick post as yet.


Seth Anthony Elion Parsons has arrived at long last 

Time: 23.28
Date: 13.3.11
weight: 7lb 12oz

Thick blonde hair and an absolute treasure, breast feeding well and hardly cries at all. Truly Blessed !


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Congratulations xxx :happydance:


----------



## torilou

Omg! WOW!! Huge congratulations! Is Seth your first? x


----------



## FutureMommie

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## readytogiveup

Alexp said:


> Just to give you girls some hope a quick post as yet.
> 
> 
> Seth Anthony Elion Parsons has arrived at long last
> 
> Time: 23.28
> Date: 13.3.11
> weight: 7lb 12oz
> 
> Thick blonde hair and an absolute treasure, breast feeding well and hardly cries at all. Truly Blessed !

wow you are my beacon of hope,congratulations and thank you :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congratulations!!!!

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Shelley71

Wow congrats! That does give me hope!!


----------



## Jahzmine

wow .. congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

congratulations!!


----------



## Alexp

torilou said:


> Omg! WOW!! Huge congratulations! Is Seth your first? x

 Hi

No Seth is my 9th pregnancy although I only had three children from my first marriage in my teens and twenties. I have had five/6 reacurrent MMC at different stages including two late stage losses. 

My second DH had a vascectomy reversal after 13 years that was successful but then I lost another two babies at age 43. Gutted we gave up as since 2007 nothing happened. Although we did have a gorgeous Grandson. 
Then last summer we got caoght out of the blue , it was a suspected twin pregnancy but I bled at early stages and one sac was empty. However all my pregnancy's were natural conception so its been quite a miracle for Seth to be here.

Full of health issues but it goes to show he survived against the odds from both of us really

So your never too old to say never girls.:thumbup:

Oh and if I wasnt so ill throughout I would definately try fro another.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ohh many congratulations on the birth of your son - so happy for you, wishing you a speedy post birth recovery xxx


----------



## hayley x

aww he's here :cloud9: so happy for you well done :D x


----------



## AndiPandi

congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

:happydance:Many congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## susan36

wow congrats :flower: you have gave me hope thank you for your post :thumbup:


----------



## roothy

Thanks so much for posting and huge congrats to you alexp
I have just tturned 41 and just getting over a miscarriage few weeks ago - 1st preg after 2 yrs of trying. We are getting ready to start trying again but at times it has felt so overwhelming. Thankyou - your story gives so much hope


----------



## Pie

How amazing and truly inspirational for those of us thinking we are out of luck xx


----------



## beatrix

Congratulations!!!


----------



## readyformore

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lozzie27

oh my goodness big congrats love love love the name bought a tear to my eye!!! Many happy memories to comexxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## LadyGecko

congrats xx


----------



## Garnet

Congrats my Grandma was blessed with a son at 47 too! Glad that he was meant to be in your life....Great story!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Alexp

This is so uplifting, thanks for remembering us 40+ ladies. I have been gripped by fear that our lost little one in November 2010 was my last chance for a baby. I am going to be 43 this week and was supposed to be turning 43 and 7 months pregnant, instead I'm just going to be 43. I have a beautiful 2.5 year old (conceived naturally) who is the love of my life and have been feeling very low that although I have been pregnant 4 times in my life, I have had 3 losses at 6, 10 and latterly at 12 weeks, so my little boy remains an only child. Your story makes me feels that i have YEARS left!!!


----------



## sophie90210

well done you !! x


----------



## Alexp

Spoomie said:


> Hi Alexp
> 
> This is so uplifting, thanks for remembering us 40+ ladies. I have been gripped by fear that our lost little one in November 2010 was my last chance for a baby. I am going to be 43 this week and was supposed to be turning 43 and 7 months pregnant, instead I'm just going to be 43. I have a beautiful 2.5 year old (conceived naturally) who is the love of my life and have been feeling very low that although I have been pregnant 4 times in my life, I have had 3 losses at 6, 10 and latterly at 12 weeks, so my little boy remains an only child. Your story makes me feels that i have YEARS left!!!

 
Glad to know it gives hope as I have been in this position over and over. Your quotes above is how I thought with my memories of the losses ( hard times) BUT dont lose hope Seth was never planned or expected and it happened for us. I had lost 2 stone, exercised and got on with my life ( although deep down there was still some disappoinment at a period each month)

This is me with our miracle man Seth - his name means Blessed and Compensation
 



Attached Files:







seth chair 008.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyluv11

Congratualtions. You went through a lot with all the losses I know. I am so happy you got a suprise with your son. I am 47 and have been trying for a long time so you give me hope. Thank you.
Susan


----------



## Spoomie

Alexp said:


> Glad to know it gives hope as I have been in this position over and over. Your quotes above is how I thought with my memories of the losses ( hard times) BUT dont lose hope Seth was never planned or expected and it happened for us. I had lost 2 stone, exercised and got on with my life ( although deep down there was still some disappoinment at a period each month)
> 
> This is me with our miracle man Seth - his name means Blessed and Compensation

Thanks Alex

It's good to hear, this really helps. Interestingly enough, since last November I have been living in suspended animation desperate to get the elusive bfp, only to be devastated every month. This month, although I've just bought a CBFM and continue with my prescription from my herbalist, temping etc I sense a definite change of mental attitude as I am now feel able to engage, tentatively, with my life again (hopefully not just until my next period!). Until last August I was a serious marathon runner and didn't run after I discovered I was pregnant, and then not inclined after m/c. This week I have started to run again so I think the clouds are lifting. Please God I too get my second baby while I'm getting on with life. 

Enjoy every beautiful, wonderful second - the great thing about being a mature Mummy is that we are better placed to value every moment 

Spoomie x


----------



## GraceFace

He's adorable and your story is very inspiring! Thank you so much for sharing!:hugs:


----------



## knitbit

Congratulations! He is really cute!


----------



## Jungle_rats

Thank you for thinking of us all! We all so appreciate the hope and inspiration to carry on your story has given us! Wishing you and Seth health and happiness!


----------



## CeeDee

Congratulations! Wonderful!


----------



## gailggg

That's great. You look really happy.

All the best.


----------



## Desperado167

Your story has inspired me.thank you so much.I have had 9 miscarriages and am 43 ,and getting so down in the dumps.thank u for your Ray of hope for all of us.XXXXXXX:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Desperado167 said:


> Your story has inspired me.thank you so much.I have had 9 miscarriages and am 43 ,and getting so down in the dumps.thank u for your Ray of hope for all of us.XXXXXXX:kiss::hugs:

Bless you Desperado. I am 43 too, have had 3 m/c but with a perfect 2 year old little boy in amongst them all, so I know that I am very lucky to have him. I am full of admiration for you. Don't know how you find the strength to go on, but well done to you. It will be worth all the pain when you get your precious baby so don't give up. xx


----------



## Desperado167

Spoomie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Your story has inspired me.thank you so much.I have had 9 miscarriages and am 43 ,and getting so down in the dumps.thank u for your Ray of hope for all of us.XXXXXXX:kiss::hugs:
> 
> Bless you Desperado. I am 43 too, have had 3 m/c but with a perfect 2 year old little boy in amongst them all, so I know that I am very lucky to have him. I am full of admiration for you. Don't know how you find the strength to go on, but well done to you. It will be worth all the pain when you get your precious baby so don't give up. xxClick to expand...

Thank u so much .am crying reading your post as no- one has ever said that to me before.I usually get told just to give up and I can't .u have made me so happy.xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Desperado167 said:


> Thank u so much .am crying reading your post as no- one has ever said that to me before.I usually get told just to give up and I can't .u have made me so happy.xxx

Desperado
You have come to the right place. No one here will EVER tell you that, I can say so with total confidence. I have only been posting here since late last year after my last m/c which happened at 12 weeks, the day before my scan. I had thought I'd made it through the woods and was devastated. These ladies here have helped me so so much and the month I get pregnant I want to take them all with me so we can have a First trimester over 40s board 

DO NOT GIVE UP, stay on here and read; you will pick up little bits of information and tips that have worked for people and one of them will work for you xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats! stories like yours keeps me positive and makes me believe that everything is possible! :hugs: congrats again!!


----------



## CedarWood

I just saw this - Conratulations:flower:

If you do not mind me asking - what is the age of your OH? I heard ladies in their 40's have better luck if their OH is in his 30's.


----------



## BEG19

CedarWood said:


> I just saw this - Conratulations:flower:
> 
> If you do not mind me asking - what is the age of your OH? I heard ladies in their 40's have better luck if their OH is in his 30's.

This could be true! I am 39 and OH is 29. ;)


----------

